# Security+ vs CASP



## lazarus2345

Hello everyone, I have a question regarding certs. My Security+ is set to expire in the next 2 months, and where I work it is a requirement. My employer has given me the option of either getting my Security+ again or getting my CASP (CompTIA Advanced Security Practitioner Certification). In 6 months our contract is up for renewal so my job isn't guaranteed past that. I just learned of the CASP 1 day ago and was curious which would be better to have. The CASP seems to go into a little more depth than the Security+ I think, but I was curious on my resume which one would be better assuming I only have time to get 1 of them?


----------



## BosonMichael

If you only have time to get one of them, get Security+ before your certification expires. You can always work on CASP afterwards.

I haven't heard much buzz about CASP in the industry... it's not as well known as Security+ or CISSP.


----------



## lazarus2345

Hey thanks for the quick reply, I think I will go ahead with Security+ for now. I couldn't really find any real documentation about the CASP, other than someone trying to sell me study guides about it. I guess it's still a pretty new standard from CompTIA that hasn't got much attention just yet, or something.


----------

